# Shanty windows freezing up



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I like to take advantage of using 6 tip ups while I am fishing however I am constantly having to either scrape or wipe off my window to see out to check on them. Does anyone have a solution to this problem. My girlfriends grandpa threw out the idea of cutting up some battery operated socks and attaching the wire to the windows like a rear defroster in a car. If anyone has some of these socks how hot do they get, my first thought was they are going to get hot enough to do the job. Any ideas, I can't be the first person to have this problem. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The sock idea sounds er ah " out there". I would think a small battery powered fan used to keep windshields clear from an auto parts store would do an acceptable job. You would probably need to series a couple 6 vt. lantern batteries to power it.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I normally move around a lot, so it doesn't happen to me that often... But if I'm on a spot long enough and start seeing the windows really starting to fog up, I'll crack the door or windows, for a few minutes, to get some ventilation. 

Just don't give it a chance to turn into ice and it'll evaporate easily.

Other than that, I have no idea!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Buddy Heater!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Buddy heater didn't help on Sunday. I don't know a cure.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

put bells on your tip ups 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> Buddy Heater!


+1 or don't breath  ....when I snorkeled in the keys we would rub a slight amount of tooth paste on the inside of the mask lenses to keep it from fogging up..... apply and wipe off
air flow is the key


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

put 2 Vent holes on or near top,one on each end or sides


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Maybe a can of *(DuPont Teflon Snow and Ice Repellant*) @ Lowes would do the trick. 

Dont know, but I'm gonna try it.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Clean the inside of the window with dish washing soap. It has glycerin in it which is an anti fogging agent.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> The sock idea sounds er ah " out there". I would think a small battery powered fan used to keep windshields clear from an auto parts store would do an acceptable job. You would probably need to series a couple 6 vt. lantern batteries to power it.


I just saw this tip on ice shanty, get a small battery powered fan and hang it form the top of the shanty on the support pole. Any small C or D battery powered fan would work.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

I have several spray bottles of anti fog lens cleaner from my paintball and snowboarding days. Windex should work as well.

Edit: Just thought of this. Maybe try spraying them with pam and then wiping them off lightly. I use Pam on my augers so the ice chips just slide right off instead of freeze on there. Also use it for the bottom rails on my flip, so they arent completely frozen when i go to slide them down. I use it on the bottom of my sled. Lots of uses for Pam cooking spray. Just a thought..


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I do use a Buddy heater but it doesn't help with the windows at all. I may give the fan idea a shot. I have never opened the air vents on top either, maybe that will help a little bit too.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

74
I have a Clam 5600 and have not had much problem with this. But because I use a Mr Buddy and am a smoker, I always keep a window open just a bit.
Ironman,
I used to scuba dive in the 70's and back then, to keep our mask from "fogging", we used Spectrmarabaris, or as we called it:"SuperSpit". not sure if it would work in these "cold conditions", but any dive shop would carry it. Hope that's of some use to someone out there. My advise, keep a window/door open just a pinch for some cross ventilation. Always worked for me!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

DO NOT use pam on windows. It's worst than the fog. I got over spray on mine and what a pain in the arse it is to get off. I'd stay away from anything oilbased.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

I dont know if it would work but I put hand sanitizer on my safety glasses at work to keep them from fogging up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

im gonna try a little "Rain-X" on a small corner of mine, afraid it will turn the plastic cloudy, but im gonna try. Its aggrevating to have a window you cant see out of.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Kgone is right...my buddies in Wisconsin hang one of those little fans from a support along the ceiling and it takes care of the problem.


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

Two Options!

1. Turning on the AC...works in my truck. 

2. Hold your breath.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

put on the window shaving cream,and polish that out with paper.you can try that in your bathroom,on mirror,usualy when you take shawer,the mirror is fogd up,if you do the shawing cream,it stay clear,for week or longer.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Doing some internet shopping and found from Clam a round fan with lights that hangs from the center support. 30.00. Also saw a round set of lights that go around the hole! What will they think of next?


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I do install new windows for a living a good thermal pane would help you out big time look us up we can help you get you ice shanty more energy efficient!!!!KPI


----------

